# Sheep Gestational Chart



## Rvrfshr (Mar 18, 2012)

I found this chart to be helpful in planning when to breed our ewes.

http://www.tvsp.org/gestation.html


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks!  That will be helpful next year.  This year I found a goat gestation calculator that based it on 147 days.  It was right on just about all the ewes.


----------

